# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Monthly Raffle

## Total Eclipse

Hello everyone! 

We are doing an awareness raffle for the holidays. If you would like to be entered into the raffle please PM the Anxiety Space account after meeting the following critera. Winner of the raffle will get some free Anxiety Space merchandise from the store  ::):  Members can sign up for both raffles (on AS and AC); there will be one winner for each and each winner will be different.

Starting today and ending Dec 1st to qualify for the raffle you have to: 


Make 4 threads1 blog6 blog comments on other peoples postsMake 50 non game posts.Welcome all new members.

----------


## Flavor

I can do this

----------


## ConstellationStudies

Sick, I’m in! Good luck everyone

----------


## Total Eclipse

Woot!

----------


## Cuchculan

Will leave that to others. Good luck to everyone.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Will leave that to others. Good luck to everyone.



I guess I'll have to enter your name in anyways.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not a blogger. Do enjoy reading some of the posts in that section and answering them. Nearly a daily blog by Shredder. Love reading what he writes. Sound bloke.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Not a blogger. Do enjoy reading some of the posts in that section and answering them. Nearly a daily blog by Shredder. Love reading what he writes. Sound bloke.



A small blog won't hurt you. Could talk about the websites you used to make  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Just gone done me a blog post.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Just gone done me a blog post.



4 threads now  :;):

----------

